# Impossible d'ouvrir Jdownloader sur mountain lion



## lectonet (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai télécharé jdownloader pour mac j'ai ensuite installé jdownloader.

Lorsque je vais dans mes applications et que je clique sur l'icone de Jdownloader il me marque , Jdownloader est endommage et ne peut pas etre ouvert. Vous devriez placer cet element dans la corbeil.

J'ai MAC OS 10.8.1 et la derniere version de Jdownloader.

Comment faire?


Merci a tous


----------



## otgl (26 Août 2012)

Essaie ceci:

Aller dans &#63743; > Préférences Système > Sécurité et confidentialité.
En bas à gauche de la fenêtre, cliquer sur le cadenas.
Entrer le mot de passe.
Sous "Autoriser les applications téléchargées", choisir "N'importe où".


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Et, accessoirement, puisqu'il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, pas vraiment de bureautique, et qu'on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## lectonet (27 Août 2012)

Merci beaucoup cela fonctionne.


----------



## manon813 (31 Août 2012)

salut ,

j'avait le même problème ...
grâce a cette manipulation sa marche, merci


----------

